# Supplements to take after embryo transfer



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, 
I had 2 blasts transferred today and I was wondering what I need to take in the way of supplements. 
I have been following a supplement program called the Foresight Program and it's around 21 pills per day. 
I have been told at the clinic today to take folic acid and drink 2 litres of water daily. 

I have some supplements from Zita West which are from 1- 3 months (I was pregnant and miscarried recently so I still have them and they are in their sell by date) so I was thinking of taking one of those per day at the moment.

I also know that Brazil nuts and pineapple juice. I just wondered if there was anything else that was advisable. 
I am scared to take all the other supplements I have been taken such a bee pollen and maca in case they aren't the right thing to do.

Thanks in advance!

Queen Bee


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Queen Bee,

Congratulations on being PUPO!

Like yourself, I took alot of supplements when cycling, but now I only take the Zita West vitamins (three a day). I also had 4-5 brazil nuts a day, still do now and a glass of pineapple juice (fresh) to help implantation.

I was having Royal Jelly, DHEA, Vit C, Wheatgrass shot once a day and preconception vits but clinic said all I need now is the one that I currently take. Hope that helps and hope your 2WW goes quick for you!

Barbs x


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Barbs,
Thanks so much for your message, that's just what I needed to know. 

Which Zita West vitamins are you taking? Mine are called Vital Essence 1 and I thought they were once a day but you're right they are to be taken 3 times! + Brazil nuts (I'll limit the intake to 4-5 I was taking more!) and fresh pineapple juice

Thanks xx


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi QueenBee,

Yes, am taking same as you, Vital Essence 1. I did buy VitalDHA by Zita West as well to take but it says you can't use it if you are taking Aspirin or Heparin so I will start taking them when I stop the injections, don't know if you have started those as well as part of your treatment?

Barbs x


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello Barbs, 

I am taking Progesterone injections (I don't absorb the bullets) and clexane (blood thinner) but I am not taking any others.
I don't know if they are compatible with these. Should I ask my clinic? I hadn't thought about compatibility of vitamins and injections...

QB x


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Queenbee,

The vital essence vitamins are fine to take with the medications, it's only the VitalDHA which is a seperate one so don't worry.

Barbs x


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

ok great thanks so much Barbs!


----------

